# Voodoo Lady predictions Winter 2016-2017



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello Hello boys and girls! It's been awhile! I haven't been down to NOLA in a couple of years because of life in general, and have not been able to see the VooDoo lady. She had some health Issues as did I ( knee replacement ) so I only skied a few times last year as I worked my way back from that nonsense. I did happen to go down there in early October and saw her. Damn she's old! But none the least feisty. She knew what I was there for, so here we go.... She said don't get your hopes up for anything of substance in November, perhaps a freak storm in southern Vermont/ NH just after Thanksgiving or early December....But she did say a White Christmas was in order for us for northern NJ (maybe east PA)up and including southern VT/NH...ok sure. The first storm of any significance would be right after Christmas, perhaps New Years or that First week of Jan.( dates...4th,9th) Sorry but Northern NE stays dry.(not my choice I need to get my chops again!) She said first good storm may be late Jan. Dates 20,23,27... But still for southern VT/NH,Eastern NY State / Hudson ValleyNY/ northern NJ and if cold enough NYC. Sorry upstate VT/ NH I don't make the rules or predictions. Early Feb. looks dry with an exception on the 7th and or 12th. She gave me nothing else after that,the crystal went dark I guess. I'll have my bud who lives down there check in again later in the season. I need big NorEaster predictions. Ski on Brothers!


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 7, 2016)

Sounds legit to me


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

